# John Deere L120 B/S 20 hp Governor adjustment



## bobo6024 (May 11, 2010)

:wave:This is a 2003 John Deere L120 riding mower, I need help on the steps to adjusting the governor arm back to the factory specs.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I think you pretty much going to need a manual. JD tech manual are $$$$

http://techpubs.deere.com/deere/TechPubListing.aspx?EquipID=20974&Language=English

It should be covered in the "tech" manual, not the owners manual.

Also a B&S manual cover it. Can't tell since you didn't give us the numbers off the engine.

BG


----------

